# Packaging - help me find this box



## FPF (Feb 11, 2013)

Im looking for a box like this for my packaging. It has to be black and quality. I cant find this anywhere.

5TH ANNIVERSARY SET (LIMITED EDITION) | Ugmonk


----------



## FPF (Feb 11, 2013)

bump. At this point, any nice looking black rigid box will do. Can someone point me in the right direction?


----------



## Ruimpress (Sep 15, 2011)

FPF said:


> bump. At this point, any nice looking black rigid box will do. Can someone point me in the right direction?


I have some that may work for you, check it out. http://ruimpress.espwebsite.com/Pro...sults&refPgId=505402962&referrerModule=PRDREB


----------



## gotshirts2ink (Nov 12, 2009)

just do a google search
Here was my first results
Embossing for Custom Boxes | Sunrise Packaging
GlerupRevere Packaging ~ Custom Boxes
Buyabox


----------



## elusiveprint (Aug 29, 2013)

sorry, wish i could help!


----------

